# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid en de rest

## Linda198919

Hallo,ik heb vaak last van vemoeidheid.Dit heb ik al eigenlijk best lang ,een jaar of 3.Maar naast vermoeidheid heb ik ook last van moeilijk ademhalen,vaak plassen en een afgeremde spijsvertering.Ook ben ik vaak misselijk en krijg ik het ineens benauwd.Helaas houd het niet hierbij op,op heb ik vaak plots kramp in mn spieren als ik korte bewegingen maak maar ook uit het niets. 
Ik het geen idee hoe dit komt of wat is het?
Heeft er verder nog iemand last van deze klachten?

Groeten., Linda

----------


## Constance

Lieve Agnes
Zit ik nu goed? Gisteren had ik een goede dag en heb ik het hele huis schoongemaakt.
Ik zal het nooit leren want weet van te voren dat ik nu 4 dagen uitgeteld ben.
Ik ben ook 100 procent afgekeurd, want heb nog eens 24 operaties ondergaan, niet bepaald bevordelijk tegen ME. Ik heb ook COPD en het lukt me niet te stoppen met roken, dus ook niet bevordelijk tegen voor ME.
Ik weet van mezelf dat het stom is en heb al van alles geprobeerd, maar als je dan zo moe bent, denk je vaak wat kan mij het schelen.
Ik ben niet depressief erover, die periode ben ik voorbij op mijn 61ste.Je vroeg of het hier in Spanje ook zo,n slecht weer is, nou het is 22 graden en zon. Maar moe blijft moe met of zonder zon.
groetjes Constance

----------


## Constance

Hallo Linda, Ik zag je bericht nu pas en heb dezelfde klachten, kan haast nergens naar toe omdat ik anders in mijn broek plas, sta vaak overtegeven terwijl ik niets mankeer alleen ME en kan vaak mijn mes en vork niet vast houden van de kramp in mijn handen etc. etc.
Veel sterkte Constance

----------


## Luuss0404

Linda198919, ik hoop dat je eruit bent wat jou mankeert en dat het nu beter met je gaat!

Constance, ik hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat  :Smile:

----------

